# Am I Good Enough?



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I am also obsessed and want to adopt some sometime.

I would talk to your instructor. You may need some help in the training so having someone with training experience is a bonus. Your instructor would know you better to say if you are ready for it.

What do your parents think of your idea?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

Roman said:


> What do your parents think of your idea?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They say maybe in a year or two.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

What state do you live in? The EMM are not held in every state, unless you don't mind travelling.

I would really ask your trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

Roman said:


> What state do you live in? The EMM are not held in every state, unless you don't mind travelling.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't mind traveling


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

But do your parents? I don't think you can drive now and certainly not without an adult.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

Roman said:


> But do your parents? I don't think you can drive now and certainly not without an adult.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only part where we travel is to pick up the Mustang and for the actual contest. I would sign up for a contest that takes place over the summer so that school wouldn't get in the way. The nearest contest really isn't that far away. Maybe a three hour drive.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Which competition are you wanting to do? (State)

Basically its going to be all up to your parents. They are the ones that actually adopt the mustang and technically are legal owners. You just train it. 

Have you trained a horse from the ground up? Know what to do in a situation.

Do you have somewhere to keep the mustang? That will be around two years old. You'll need a 6ft pen with at least 400 sq ft. An acceptable trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Being able to handle a horse who is already trained/socialized is MUCH different then taking a wild animal into captivity and trying to make it into a well adjusted companion. Heck, even a training a "normal" yearling would likely be an intense for you, let alone an untame one. 

I'd enlist the help of your trainer, and if you don't have one, get one. Make sure he or she is one board with this and is capable is handling/training a mustang.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd also find out what the rules state regarding who can help you train the youngster. Isn't it more or less cheating if you use a professional to help you, as the contest is supposed to be for teens under 18?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Speed Racer said:


> I'd also find out what the rules state regarding who can help you train the youngster. Isn't it more or less cheating if you use a professional to help you, as the contest is supposed to be for teens under 18?


Yes but they can receive help as long as the "trainer" (the competitor) does the majority of the training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

Many people enlist the help of a trainer in these contests. I don't have a trainer but I could find one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I could almost guarantee you'll need one! Make sure they are exprienced in working with mustangs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

myperuvianpaso said:


> I have been riding for 7 years and I own a horse. I can walk, trot, canter, jump, fix problems that I encounter with my horse. *Would you say I could do this contest?* If you need more info just ask. Thanks


Ignoring the subjects of getting permission for parents/getting a trainer - to answer your question...

Yes You could do this contest, but we can't say if you could do is successfully. We can't judge how good you are over the internet. We don't know you, your abilities/capabilities or what your situation is.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I would not be as concerned about how advanced of a rider you are but rather if you have the patience, determination and horse-sense 

I love these mustang makeover things as well...best of luck!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

The irony is: only the mustang can decide if you're good enough. :wink:

Either way, you will share progress with us, right?


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

Sugar said:


> The irony is: only the mustang can decide if you're good enough. :wink:
> 
> Either way, you will share progress with us, right?


I will indeed


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

Last question: does anyone know how I can further prepare? Exercises to try with my horse, things to know how to do, etcetera?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I would recommend working with a non mustang first. Work with/shadow an experienced trainer. Try your hand at training a horse that is used to bring handled, then in a year or two, try a mustang.

I was a good rider when I was young. I thought that meant I was also a good trainer. It didn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

But I only have so much time if I want to do the EMM before I'm 18
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalkerBand (Apr 22, 2014)

They have a separate competition for people that aren't under 18 as well. You just have to train the horse to be rideable as well. I would do like others said and get experience with other horses as well before you try to work with a Mustang. They are much harder to train than a horse that has been interacted with humans its entire life. 

Also, listen to your parents. If they don't think you're ready then they are probably right no matter how much you don't want to believe it. More than likely they are going to be the ones paying for gas money, paying for feed, and paying for any other expenses from what I've read.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

There is a thread by CrossCountry, a teen who participated in this last year.

It is a very good read, informative, and shows some early on adjustments to her approach she was able to successfully make with help.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...over-youth-362786/?highlight=mustang+makeover

oops above was not the thread, here it is.

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/life-after-90-day-mustang-challenge-389170/


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

myperuvianpaso said:


> Last question: does anyone know how I can further prepare? Exercises to try with my horse, things to know how to do, etcetera?


Do you have patience? I mean a LOT of patience? Are you empathetic? To the point of setting your own interests aside, kind of empathetic? Are you frightened by poor behavior, i.e. rearing, bucking, kicking, biting, running you off? Are you positive about failure, or easily dejected if you have to try, try, and try again? Are you assertive or submissive? Will you have LOTS of free time? Mustangs need you to just *be* with them, so you need to know you can balance that. Will there *ALWAYS* be a parent/adult available at any hour of the day that you do so much as feed that horse, let alone touch it? Is your farrier willing to handle a wild horse that has only been under hand for a month or two?



myperuvianpaso said:


> But I only have so much time if I want to do the EMM before I'm 18
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't make decisions based on a timeline like that. It isn't too difficult to adopt a mustang, at any point in life. Don't rush yourself. And definitely don't rush your parents. Just because *I* have one, doesn't mean I'm keen on my kids doing it. Of my kids that are already teenagers, I would allow one to possibly do it, and the other I absolutely would not. Parents are totally annoying, I know. But we often know you better than you know yourself. And you can't fault us for wanting you to live out life, free of head and spinal injuries. It's very hard to have your baby decide that they want to get into a pen with a wild horse, and be supportive. Instictually we're supposed to place ourselves BETWEEN you and the wild horse. Having patience and empathy with your parents, is the first place to practice having patience and empathy with your mustang. It's also a good exercise for your perseverance, which you will need in spades, for a mustang.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

So I thought I would use my kids to illustrate my point to you. My teenagers are both boys, my girls are still little. Neither are horsemen. They know my horse, and they can halter, walk, feed, brush, etc. her. They can "handle" her. This is the only horse either one has ever handled, and they do not ride. I would allow neither one to participate in a 90-day mustang challenge.

But I put forward scenario that I would consider. If a person came to me and said, I have this unhandled mustang, it's going to have to be put down, I can't home it. You have one already, and I would be giving it to H/W to train as a learning experience.

I would allow W. to take that on, if he wanted to (he would, he's a total bleeding heart like his mum, and is always up for a life experience). He has minimal horse experience, nearly no equine knowledge, and does not ride. Why would I let my baby do this? I'll tell you:

It's his personality, nature, and capabilities. He is patient. SO.freaking.patient. He has a high level of empathy and an open mind. But he is *firm*. He is not afraid, and can hold his ground shockingly well for a 16 year old boy. Yet, he is extremely intelligent about knowing *when* to move. He *knows* what is dangerous, and not. He's firm, but not prideful. He has a ton of perseverance, but is somehow NOT stubborn. He has fast reflexes, and is quick thinker. Good at problem solving. He has a nature that can have him doing the same thing over and over in any weather, until it is done. Yet, he is not ashamed to walk away, and do it differently. He is humble enough to seek help. He LISTENS to people when they are explaining things. He will read info until his eyes cross, and spend his time watching you tube videos, instead of video games and novels. He would take a sleeping bag out to the barn or meadow, to be with a horse 24/7. He has no expectations, but takes pride in success. And if he could never train that horse, he would still do anything to keep it safe, fed, and cared for. Until the day it died. He sees the beauty, freedom, and sacredness of a wild born horse.

H. is different. He is a year older, a very responsible boy, well mannered, extremely intelligent and educated. I would never allow him a mustang. He is stubborn, yet not firm. He is prideful, and does not like to seek help. He respectfully listens, but is 90% going to do it his way, anyway. He would never hurt and animal, but he will just walk away. He likes to see results quickly, or he will lose interest. He is the type to reach the point of saying "this animal cannot be trained". He would indeed research, but only while trying to balance it with his other interests. He could not eat, drink, sleep, and breath horse for three months straight. He would be more afraid of an ill-behaved horse (which frankly, is a healthy emotion to have! :wink, and YET not know when to move. He would get flustered easily, and not assert when he should, and miss submitting when it's best. He is put off by weather, and doesn't have the patience to stand still and wait. He cannot put himself in the mind space of an animal. He loves them, and is kind to them. A champion against cruelty, but he cannot look at them, and understand why they might be doing that particular thing they are doing. Even though he is good natured in general, he has a short fuse (not unreasonable for a 17 year old boy). After failure, he would not care to keep that horse safe and cared for. It's a bill that he wouldn't foot. He would pass it on. To a good home, but my point is: he would never truly be invested. Only if it was *rewarding* to him. He sees mustangs as neither here nor there. It's nice that they're still around like bison are, but it's not a big deal either way. Take them or leave them. (In case you think I make him sound awful, he's not. He's totally awesome. He's a bibliophile, and star-gazer (both literally and figuratively), he seeks adventure, and new experiences, and I can talk to him for hours. But like all of us, he has strengths and weaknesses, and he and his brother basically have the opposite strengths and weaknesses. :lol

I love them both equally. I respect and trust them both equally. I fear for their safety in equal amounts. I know they are both equally capable of succeeding in life. But one could possibly learn to handle a mustang, and one could not (at THIS point in their lives). 

And that has nothing to do with horsemanship and experience.

I think the MOST important thing in this decision, has little to do with your previous experience. It's a boon, no doubt. Equine experience and knowledge is always going to help you in the long run. BUT it's more about *who you are*.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Majority of training anything boils down to two things, confidence in yourself and a determination that you can get the 'pupil' to want to learn and please you. 

The fact that you ask of you should have a go says you have doubts, not so good.

Lorenzo, the French equestrian, bought a coloured filly at an auction just because he wanted to own a horse. He hadn't a clue about horses, but he trained her to do all sorts of things. No doubt many would have told him he shouldn't but he did and proved them all wrong!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Its a big thing but I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea. 

A lot will depend on your circumstances. Do you have a round yard and space for it at your place? If for some reason you run into a lot of difficulties, could you afford to have a trainer come in, or send it away to a trainer after the competition?

You keep the Mustang so it's not just a 90 day thing, it's a long term deal. 

When I was 13 I somehow managed to convince my mother to let me get an unhandled rising two year old, and convinced my grandfather to pay for it. She wasn't wild horse level, they caught her a day or two before I got her and got a halter on her and one of those neck rings but she had no idea how to lead, or deal with humans or anything. 

In retrospect it was probably an awful idea, I have no idea how my mother let me do it but it worked out. I was so committed, I read so many books, went online, everything. If you're really into, really committed, and have experience with a range of horses, and hopefully training a range of horses to do different things then it might work out. You have to be super patient and a lateral thinker, if one thing doesn't work out, you have to be ready to find a new way to do things. 

If you're questioning if you can do it then maybe it isn't for you, but if you're just questioning if you're totally crazy for thinking you should do it then I don't think it's a too out there idea. 

I don't know you though, be reflective, look at the difficulties you've faced, troubles you've had and how you got over them.


----------



## NightRider87 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Consider The Mustang*

My first answer was no. These competitions are cruel to mustangs. I mean, pulling them out of the wild where they lead perfectly happy lives to be part of a grudge match? Then I looked at where you stand. My answer shifted to maybe. You are under 18 so your parents must approve. Then you need to know how to actually tame a mustang, not how to fix little pony quirks. 

There is a big difference between your horse and the mustang in that arena. Your horse was trained from birth to be a companion and to listen to you. This mustang was torn from her/his family, put in a big, clanky metal metal box and forced into an enclosure filled with flashing lights and loud noises. The circumstances are incredibly different.

I would dissuade you from doing this. As I say to my students, knowing how to jump a X-rail is not enough to jump a log-into-water bounce. But I can't tell you what to do. 

In the end, this is your decision. And yours alone.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Part of the success people have with the feral horses is due to skill or luck when selecting one in the beginning. Being able to assess personality traits and conformation.

My family has had a few and did well with them, but I picked them based on the above. 




NightRider87 said:


> My first answer was no. These competitions are cruel to mustangs. I mean, pulling them out of the wild where they lead perfectly happy lives to be part of a grudge match?


 Life out there is hardly idyllic. The mortality rate of foals is high. They become ill and/or lame and either heal or die. Often death is hastened by coyote or mountain lion starting to eat them while still alive. Water is scarce and so is the feed where they roam. Not because of human interference, but that's the nature of high deserts where the annual precipitation is about 10".

Many of the feral horses that become pets or working horses really thrive in their domesticated environment. In fact I will say most do.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

NightRider87 said:


> My first answer was no. These competitions are cruel to mustangs. I mean, pulling them out of the wild where they lead perfectly happy lives to be part of a grudge match? Then I looked at where you stand. My answer shifted to maybe. You are under 18 so your parents must approve. Then you need to know how to actually tame a mustang, not how to fix little pony quirks.
> 
> There is a big difference between your horse and the mustang in that arena. Your horse was trained from birth to be a companion and to listen to you. This mustang was torn from her/his family, put in a big, clanky metal metal box and forced into an enclosure filled with flashing lights and loud noises. The circumstances are incredibly different.
> 
> ...


Like boots said, life in the wild is not paradise. Sure they can do whatever they want but they have to move, who knows how many miles, to find food, water, safety. Then there are fights, stallions steal mares, cougars and Coyotes can come after the foals and even a pregnant mare. 

Plus, if they weren't rounded up, they'd increase in population and there wouldn't be ANY food.or water or land for THEM. Now while BLM's method of bringing them in may not seem humane, the numbers need to be managed FOR THE HORSE'S GOOD.

With the competition they are not immediately shoved into a stall and have flashing lights. Normally they are taken to an adoption (pens bigger than a stall with other horses and no flashing lights) where the adopter picks them up. Then takes them home where they have a big pen and I doubt any bright lights. 

From there they have 100ish days to train. They desensitize so that when they get to the show, the horse doesn't care about a stall, flapping stuff, lights, noises. But some may still be a little skittish around them.

I've been to three mustang adoptions. The first one, quite a few people were there but no one was loud. Everyone seemed quiet and calm so not to upset the horses or scare them. One even came up to nibble on my hand. 

The second was local so we went after the day was done and hardly anyone was there. One other couple came while we were there. I was able to pet one mustang.

On the third adoption was down in Ft. Worth during the EMM in September. These were wild mustangs not the trained ones. Again, everyone wasn't loud and there were no stalls or big lights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

There is never a right answer.

My mare is "safe". I care for her, love her, protect her. She'll never go hungry, go without medical care, comfort, etc. I would not give her up for anything. She is my most beloved spirit horse, and I will be there by her side until death do us part.

I would *never* have taken her from the wild myself. She belongs free and wild, as she was born. Even with the risks and discomforts. That's what it is to be a wild animal. It's never a picnic. But it doesn't change the fact that they are born into what they are born into.

I have no intention of having another horse. I HAD no intention of having *this* horse. But I do. If the future ever feeds me more humble pie, I assure you it would be another mustang, above any other breed. 

And I would spend our life together, wishing s/he had never been caught in the first place.

There is never an easy choice, or a "right" way. Our souls sing one song, and our hearts beat their own dance, and our brains follow through with what needs to be done.

This is life. It sucks, and it's beautiful.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know what its like in the US, but here in Australia the government shoots wild horses as they're a pest. They're also rounded up and sold for meat. 

These sort of challenges, if they were here, could be good for the breed/horses. If people saw that they could be retrained to lead useful lives, then there might be more of a market for them as pets/riding horses. That would mean more being adopted out to useful homes rather than slaughtered. 

Maybe the situation in the US is different, and maybe horses would be happier in the wild, but as time goes on its going to become more difficult for all wild animals to survive when facing urban and industrial growth. If these challenges create future homes for Mustangs, then perhaps they're a good idea.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

myperuvianpaso said:


> Hi everyone! I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this discussion, so if not, just let me know and I'll move it.
> 
> So, for quite a while now, I've been obsessed with Mustangs. There is this event called the Junior Extreme Mustang Makeover for contestants under 18. You get a yearling wild Mustang and you train it for 100 days to be led, not be scared of obstacles, pick up feet, halter, trailer etc. You keep the Mustang afterwards regardless of whether or not you win.
> 
> I have been riding for 7 years and I own a horse. I can walk, trot, canter, jump, fix problems that I encounter with my horse. Would you say I could do this contest? If you need more info just ask. Thanks


How old are you?

My gf did a similar contest when she was 14 with about the same amount of riding experience. She said it was hard and she almost gave up but her mom encouraged her to suck it up and keep at it. This was before the internet was popular so she had to read a bunch of books about horse training. She ended up winning the contest with her yearling.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

Saskia said:


> I don't know what its like in the US, but here in Australia the government shoots wild horses as they're a pest. They're also rounded up and sold for meat.
> 
> These sort of challenges, if they were here, could be good for the breed/horses. If people saw that they could be retrained to lead useful lives, then there might be more of a market for them as pets/riding horses. That would mean more being adopted out to useful homes rather than slaughtered.
> 
> Maybe the situation in the US is different, and maybe horses would be happier in the wild, but as time goes on its going to become more difficult for all wild animals to survive when facing urban and industrial growth. If these challenges create future homes for Mustangs, then perhaps they're a good idea.


Grazing rights are the bigger issue here, as well as resource development. The land they have been left, much like a lot of our reservation land, is less than ideal. But they manage to more than make do with it. And yet still their space is coveted for other purposes. It's a touchy issue. People are pretty adamant on either side of the issue, and it can be fairly vitriolic. Lots of lies on both sides. Lots of skewed data, depending on if you're for or against. It's rather like watching a political campaign. :-|


----------

